# 03-07 Silverado 1500 or 2500hd frame question



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Are the frames the same in the front to mount a western ultra mount? Thanks for any info!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

*not sure*

I am not sure may check 
http://www.westernplows.com/wp/company/contact.php


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

The frames are different between a 1500 and a 2500 Chevy. 
The 1500HD (when GM made them) were the same frame spacing as a 2500/3500


----------



## brianbora1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok, that was what I was wondering! So the 1500HD would be the same not the regular 1500. Thanks guys!


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, the 1500HD is a 2500 = 3/4 ton
The 1500 is a half ton.


----------



## Head1 (Nov 26, 2011)

STOP!
Certain year 1500 HDs use the 2500/3500 frame others use the ordinary 1500 frame.
Use the Western Quick match system to verify which !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I don't have the year breaks handy to tell ya for sure.
I THINK before or after 03. Verify with the Quick Match!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Head1;1380029 said:


> STOP!
> Certain year 1500 HDs use the 2500/3500 frame others use the ordinary 1500 frame.
> Use the Western Quick match system to verify which !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You sure about that? A 2500 non hd and 1500hd in the 1999-2006 year range are no different. And based on the Quickmatch, nothing is different either, except for cab configurations in some years. The only things 1500hd and 2500 non hd had in common with a 1500 was the front clip (hood, grille, etc). And in some years, particularly late in production, certain 1500 trucks (vortec max) got a 9.5" rear end but it was 6 lug, where the 1500hd/2500 was 8 lug 9.5" rear end. 2500hd and 3500 had the hd front clip (power domed hood, larger grille, etc).


----------



## Head1 (Nov 26, 2011)

REAL SURE!!!!!!!!!!
01-03 2500 LD OR HD/3500 AND 1500 hd USE A 67981-2

A 01-04 and up 1500 USES 67960-1 (No 1500 HD after 03?) Hmmmmm....

Again verify with quick match......................


----------

